

Feedback wanted on OSS: Oak - Dynamic ASP.NET MVC (Ruby on Rails inspired) - amirrajan
http://amirrajan.github.com/Oak

======
amirrajan
Just a little bit of background. Oak builds upon ASP.NET MVC, but leverages
the dynamic capabilities of C#. I wanted to create a stack that is
FRICTIONLESS to work with (a concept that is foreign to .Net devs :-P). I've
been working on this project for over a year now and am finally to a point
where "polish" is the number one thing I'm concentrating on. So don't pull any
punches.

